# Diablo Tuner tricks



## khurst (Nov 13, 2009)

Just got my new Diablo tuner today. Can anyone suggest the best tunes or should I just stick with the 91 octane tune option? My 05 goat (M6) has 16K on the clock and I have installed the K&N drop in, axle back resonator delete, and pedders rear drag springs---other than that she's all stock right now.

I would like to raise the rev limiter a little and increase top speed limiter but can't seem to figure out how to do that with out having to custom tune it--and at this point I'm not that familliar with custom tuning. Any advice on the use and or tricks with the tuner are appreciated.

Thanks, Kirk


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Leave the rev limiter alone, You will need a tuner with the custom CMR software to raise the top speed limiter on the car, But 65 is the legal speed limit so why would you want to raise the top speed above 150+, I use the 93 tune with a custom CMR tune from my tuner, Getting a custiom tune after doing the usual bolton's is a good idea, And good luck keeping it below 150 if you decide to raise the limiter, Hope you have a get out of prison free card lol.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

the progammer kickes the top speed limiter back from 158 to 163..............i tested that personally


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

You do know, on a chassis dyno the LS2 is making all the power its going to make by 6K, 
or are you just looking for top end speed?
I think i'm going to undo the Diablo tune as they reccomend running over 92 octane with their super tune, don;t they?
trying to find more than 91 octane here is a problem


----------



## StoneTheWeak21 (Jun 28, 2010)

The Detailer said:


> Leave the rev limiter alone, You will need a tuner with the custom CMR software to raise the top speed limiter on the car, But 65 is the legal speed limit so why would you want to raise the top speed above 150+, I use the 93 tune with a custom CMR tune from my tuner, Getting a custiom tune after doing the usual bolton's is a good idea, And good luck keeping it below 150 if you decide to raise the limiter, Hope you have a get out of prison free card lol.


If the legal speed limit is only 65, why do you drive a Goat and not a Prius? I'm just saying....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Stock cam doesn't make power high enough in the RPM range to gain from a raise the rev limiter.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I am interested in a diablo tuner. Should I get the stock one or the SLP one any thought on this--HP tuners is out of my league as far as skill level-----------Danfigg


----------

